# Leopold Kozeluch



## John Kiunke (Mar 25, 2016)

Probably the most underrated composer in my opinion. He and Haydn were the most popular composers in the 1780's and 90's. Any of his Piano Sonatas or Trios are well worth listening to.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do know this one!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love his clarinet concertos!


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

Mozart and Haydn have overshadowed practically everyone else from their time. Fortunately, some performers have branched out and rediscovered some of the music of the numerous other composers who were active at the time. I have, so far, acquired recordings of three of Kozeluch's symphonies and a piano concerto. I find that he stands out from the crowd. His three-movement G Minor symphony is a fine example of Sturm und Drang, certainly worthy of being heard alongside Haydn's and Mozart's forays into this agitated style.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Leopold Kozeluch wasn’t universally liked. Beethoven, for example, spoke poorly of him. He is supposed to have said on Mozart's death: "Of course it's too bad about such a great genius, but it's good for us that he's dead. Because if he had lived longer, really the world would not have given a single piece of bread for our compositions."


----------



## psfrankel (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm sure I've heard his music on one of the classical stations I listen to. And I'm equally sure I assumed I was listening to Haydn or Mozart. Thanks for enlightening me! I just love discovering "the lesser knowns." It feels like I just made a great new friend. I'm especially eager to hear his G Minor Symphony mentioned by Weird Heather, above, because I love G Minor anything, or so it seems.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kozeluch gets no respect. From an album review:


> Bohemian composer Leopold Kozeluch earned himself a negative historical reputation by putting himself forth as a rival to Haydn and Mozart; badmouthing the former to the latter, he received the retort that "even if you were to put the two of us together, you would still not produce a Haydn!" ... It's hard to disagree with a newspaper critic of the day who wrote that Kozeluch showed "great imaginative boldness" but too often offered "mere copies of ordinary life" that were "prettily dressed up like a young woman trying to please her admirers by means of flowers and ribbons."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
This is a wonderful CD.


----------

